# "Original Buffer Coat"



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

Is anyone else offering a "Buffer Coat" like the one pictured 2nd from the top here?


A while ago, I saw one on Ebay with an Eljo's tag on the inside (not my size). 
Does anyone besides Cable Car sell these?


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

I have one I got at Mr. Wicks in Little Rock, a trad retailer for years. There used to be a few places in North Carolina, trad heaven. Some place in Asheville sold me one once for an old girl friend. Places in Birmingham, Memphis, and the late New Orleans have had this very jacket because it works well in the south. Have not seen them anywherre ere lately. I thought the company was back in business but the jackets cost a lot of money. I remember the different Invertere models. The squire, the buffer, and they had an awesome golf jacket but I have not seen it in years. Good luck.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by sclemmons_
> 
> I have one I got at Mr. Wicks in Little Rock, a trad retailer for years. There used to be a few places in North Carolina, trad heaven. Some place in Asheville sold me one once for an old girl friend. Places in Birmingham, Memphis, and the late New Orleans have had this very jacket because it works well in the south. Have not seen them anywherre ere lately. I thought the company was back in business but the jackets cost a lot of money. I remember the different Invertere models. The squire, the buffer, and they had an awesome golf jacket but I have not seen it in years. Good luck.


The first question I asked on AAAC, about a month ago, was about Invertere Coatwrights of Newton Abbot, Devon, England, the maker of the original Buffer coat. Apparently they went out of business, were revived by former management, and are again out of business. I have a couple of their storm coats (trench without recoil flap) in tweed and covert cloth that are completely lined and collared in alpaca pile. Such coats would probably have to retail well above $1500 today. It appears quality English makers are becoming fewer in number, priced out of the world market and the preference by some for Italian goods. The shop in Asheville was probably Bell's, near the entrance to Biltmore House, long ago converted to a Jos. A. Banks by the former Bell's owner. It sold an extensive variety of English goods and had its own Polo RL shop upstairs. Indeed, Buffer coats could be found at shops throughout the Carolinas, no more. You might email the Andover Shop (click > www.theandovershop.com ) or Eljo's (www.eljos.com) and inquire. The Cable Car Clothiers coat could be remaining stock from Invertere, or they've had it replicated by another English firm. Good luck.

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Just for the Anglo-Ivy-ists (well, alright, just for me) - 
Why 'Buffer'?
As in 'Old Buffer' (A lovely old shabby old gent.)
Or is it a railway (railroad) thing?

So many holes in my educashun.

D.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2006)

Invertere Coatwrights are still making Buffercoats, Squires, Reversibles, Stormcoats and Raincoats and are still based in Newton Abbot, Devon, England. We will be re-entering the US market next year with all the traditional Invertere styles and they will still be "Made in England".


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2006)

The original Invertere Buffercoat was so named because it provided a "buffer" against the cold wind and weather. This is why the label stated "Warmth Without Weight".


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Will Invertere be offering larger sizes? I need a US 52 raincoat and will wait if Invertere will be offering this size. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2006)

At the moment Invertere is only offering regular sizes up tp a US48 we may consider special measures. We will post more information soon.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, it would be helpful to be able to order a coat in a larger size, even if you do not make them up on a regular basis. I have seen some of the older Invertere stock at O'Connell's in Buffalo, NY and at the Andover Shop in Cambridge. Very nice stuff.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

O'Connell's still seems to have them. Anyone own one? What do you pair it with? (Any chance of pictures?  )


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I think Patrick has one.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

These look like single breasted versions of the US Army Jeep Coats (also know as mackinaws) issued in WWII. Those were double breasted and these single, and also apparently of a lighter weight. Does anyone know the style history, or if either garment is genealogically related? Perhaps is is just convergent evolution?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Have Inerterre resurfaced - does anyone know? I had a Buffer coat as a student, 30 years ago - it was good, until I loaned it to a girlfriend.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Is this a Pendleton buffer coat? I'm a little fuzzy on what details make a buffer a buffer. 









(1966 Playboy)


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a buffer, although it seems slightly too large for the person wearing it and frankly it looks awful - the sort of thing a petrol pump attendant might have worn in 1973. I'm not sure now why I remember mine with such affection. It was, however, a better buff colour, heavy corduroy with a navy serge lining and leather football buttons.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's an NOS Invertere buffer coat on eBay


----------

